# Disable Spoiler



## The_TT (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

Do you know if the spoiler can be disabled with Vag-com? wich code? i 
need to disable mine because i will buy Sport fixed spoiler.

Thank you 

Regards,
Fábio


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

I know if you do it through audi/dealer, they will disable the pop-up through vagcom during install for you.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Is there not a fuse that you can pull out?

Which spoiler did you go for? RS?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

It's not possible. If you have a fixed spoiler fitted they remove the motor and the old rear spoiler and only the spoiler failure warning light is mapped out.


----------



## The_TT (Feb 11, 2009)

i will remove the motor of the spoiler... then i just need to remove the failure warning..

I go for the Sport spoiler..


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I thought a module existed that fakes the can bus regarding the spoiler and its position.

Look for TTS/SF on youtube. In one of the webisodes there is a short fragment on how the automatic spoiler is being replaced by a static one. (mildjimshales's Channel)

edit: link: http://www.youtube.com/user/mildjimshal ... vSm-wzjEmI


----------



## hamiltonia (Jan 29, 2011)

This is the dump from my car - section 9 is where the spoiler lives:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 L HW: 8P0 907 063 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 106 0615 
Revision: 00106 AD 
Coding: 6E000B0FA01336242074C9E001100D4D507E77AA3020D928DC 000A440041
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 3D7A200A1DF7

If you're using the latest VCDS software it should be really easy to find and change the spoiler setting. There are 3 ECU for section 9. First scan the entire section, and then pick the first ECU - it should be the default anyway. If you use the long code tool you can basically go through each code one at a time till you find the one that says "spoiler installed". Simply uncheck this one, and then make sure the code is changed properly, then set it and forget it

Old code:
Coding: 6E000B0FA01336242074 C9 E001100D4D507E77AA3020D928DC 000A440041

New code:
Coding: 6E000B0FA01336242074 C1 E001100D4D507E77AA3020D928DC 000A440041

Notice C9 changed to C1.


----------



## The_TT (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you all for help 

*hamiltonia* i'll try it thank you


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Can't you leave the motor in place and disconnect the drive/linkage to the spoiler?


----------



## The_TT (Feb 11, 2009)

no.. if you don't remove the motor, fixed spoiler won't fit..


----------



## riuster (Feb 9, 2010)

hamiltonia said:


> This is the dump from my car - section 9 is where the spoiler lives:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb
> ...


does this turn off the auto feature. I would like to lift the spoiler at my command, manually all the time. Does this work?


----------

